# Ahhhh smoked mozzarella!!



## midtownbistro (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been smoking cheese now for a couple months now and just love it.

Cheese is simple and great to eat and share.

Read many of these posts to find out what cheese smoke well.  I like mozzarella and sharp cheddar.

I've found that Sam's Club has good prices on 5lb blocks of cheese.  They sell for $10 which is $2.50/lb. Take a look at your grocery store for smoked cheeses and you might see it for $6.99 for 8oz.  That's $14/lb!  I have also tried the individually packed cheese sticks, but when you smoke cheese you get that familiar leathery-type skin and sticks have so much surface area that they were almost too leathery for me.  Plus it was a pain to open up 20 of those stupid little packs.

I bought a "cheese blocker"  which is a wire-cutting device which makes cutting blocks of cheese into smaller blocks alot easier.  You'll want one of these if you are picky about having your smaller smoked cheese blocks in uniform shape.  Also its alot easier.safer than using a knife to cut cheese.

As stated in other posts, after you smoke you will need to seal the finished pieces and refrigerate or freeze them for a week before eating.  Freezing smoked cheese is acceptable and honestly there is no distinguishable difference between refrigerated smoked cheese and frozen smoked cheese.  Use a vacuum sealer on your finished product and it will be perfect.

I use 2 AMNPS smokers with a hickory apple pellet blend that they sell.  Two devices produce double the smoke.  I have a large smoker that needs alot of smoke.  Yes I know I could light the AMNPS on both ends, but I like a long smoke.  It's kinda fun lighting it before bed and waking up in the morning and seeing it still going...and the entire neighborhood wondering where that incredible scent is coming from so early in the morning haha.

Cheese smoking is pretty fool proof.  Give it a try and share your finished product with your friends!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds great but where's the Qview??????????????


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry ;the rules


----------



## midtownbistro (Nov 5, 2011)

sorry, I completely forgot.  Just ran outside and snapped a couple shots.  Tomorrow morning when finished I will take more.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll be looking forward to the Qview I need to do some cheese soon myself


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 5, 2011)

I guess Im the fool because I have tried cheese on different occasions now and for some reason I keep screwing it up. My temps stay LOW between 50 and 70 degree's. I get tbs, I smoked for 2 to 4 hrs (have tried both) and every time I do it, the outside of the cheese tastes like crap. I get this nasty, bitter taste that makes me rather lick this inside of my stick burners smoke stack than eat the stuff I try and make.

Can someone shed some light on to what Im doing wrong??? If I cut the outside it is some what edible, but I think I rather eat liver and onions than this stuff. NO OFFENSE to ppl that like liver and onions.

Thx

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice Job Midtown!!!!

I think I'm gonna cut mine in smaller pieces too next time.

I have always only cut the block in half.

Bear
 


Tailgate72 said:


> I guess Im the fool because I have tried cheese on different occasions now and for some reason I keep screwing it up. My temps stay LOW between 50 and 70 degree's. I get tbs, I smoked for 2 to 4 hrs (have tried both) and every time I do it, the outside of the cheese tastes like crap. I get this nasty, bitter taste that makes me rather lick this inside of my stick burners smoke stack than eat the stuff I try and make.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on to what Im doing wrong??? If I cut the outside it is some what edible, but I think I rather eat liver and onions than this stuff. NO OFFENSE to ppl that like liver and onions.
> 
> ...


Is your exhaust vent open all the way, to keep the smoke from hanging around too long?

Could the smoke be too heavy or too close to the cheese.

Not sure what you're using, but an AMNPS or AMNS would solve it.

Also---try wrapping it in plastic wrap for a week or two, in the fridge, and taste it then???

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds great!  Look forward to the after pics!!


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2011)

Tailgate72 said:


> I guess Im the fool because I have tried cheese on different occasions now and for some reason I keep screwing it up. My temps stay LOW between 50 and 70 degree's. I get tbs, I smoked for 2 to 4 hrs (have tried both) and every time I do it, the outside of the cheese tastes like crap. I get this nasty, bitter taste that makes me rather lick this inside of my stick burners smoke stack than eat the stuff I try and make.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on to what Im doing wrong??? If I cut the outside it is some what edible, but I think I rather eat liver and onions than this stuff. NO OFFENSE to ppl that like liver and onions.
> 
> ...


LOL, I like liver an onions, an smoked cheese. The 1st time i did cheese i didn't let it age long enough before cutting it. Just like you said ,like licking the inside of a smoker.  Smoke it 4 hrs w/  light smoke. Vac seal it ,let it age for at least 2 weeks in fridge .You'll be amazed in the difference..


----------



## midtownbistro (Nov 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Is your exhaust vent open all the way, to keep the smoke from hanging around too long?
> 
> Could the smoke be too heavy or too close to the cheese.
> 
> ...


Tailgate:  Just as Bear said on the smoke and air flow, you gotta make sure your smoke generator isnt the cause of the creosote flavor.  But even if you get the smoke right, you still have to let the cheese rest a week.  That week is essential because it allows the smoke flavor to penetrate all the way through the cheese.


----------



## midtownbistro (Nov 5, 2011)

I feel like a fool.

So last night after I posted (without pics), I went out and took pics.  Of course I played with the vents, thinking I knew better than all the experience in this forum....  Well I woke up this morning, made coffee, stumbled outside and.......my smoker was asleep, dead asleep.  My AMNPS went out, both of them!  Ughhh.   I re-lit them and they will go another 8 hours.  Back this afternoon for final pictures. 

Jeff


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 5, 2011)

Ahhhh, too bad!  On the bright side at least you can save your cheese!!!!


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2011)

IMHO cheese does not need to go 8 hrs under smoke.. I run cheese w/ one end lit on the amns and go 4 - 5 hrs and it is plenty smokey after aging.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

eman said:


> IMHO cheese does not need to go 8 hrs under smoke.. I run cheese w/ one end lit on the amns and go 4 - 5 hrs and it is plenty smokey after aging.




Ditto, And I like smoke more than most people.

Bear


----------



## midtownbistro (Nov 5, 2011)

Final product.











We had a great day here in Ohio so I cut the lawn.  Just finished up the cheese now.  Now to vacuum seal and toss them in the freezer for whenever.  Thank goodness I have a couple packs that have been in the freezer for a month or so.  So I can eat something good today!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2011)

Now That's Nice Looking Cheese!

Did the warmer weather make a difference in how the pellets burned?

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2011)

I told Mrs. J that when I could cold smoke I wanted to do Cheese and wanted to buy a Cheese slicer....She started Laughing and yelled, "Yeah like YOU need any help CUTTING THE CHEESE!"...JJ


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have my vent wide open..

I use the amnps

smoked moz.

I used the top and second rack ( one below the top )

Vac pack it and leave it for 14 days.

I apologise MidTownBistro, didnt mean to hijack your thread..but I swear to all thats holy good or whatever if my next test batch comes out the same Im driving straight to Bears house, pay him 500 dollars and take a freaking cold smoking class. ( your fair warned Bear LOL)

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

Good looking cheese!

Great color!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

Tailgate72 said:


> I have my vent wide open..
> 
> I use the amnps
> 
> ...




LOL---Now you got me nervous----Those were the only things I could think of, at the spur of the moment, after reading what you had done, and how bad it tasted.

My fingers are crossed---hate to hear about bitter cheese.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like smoked cheese it's thewait that hard to deal with tho


----------



## midtownbistro (Nov 6, 2011)

Todd yeah when I lit the pellets during the "day", they burned right through.  Perhaps night coolness stops the draft.  Soooo, since I also have 40 lbs of perfect mix, I might just go with that and forget messing with the apple-maple blend during the fall/winter months.  I am itching to smoke some sharp cheddar, so perhaps I will do some testing this week.  Night-time smoking works for me because I can just light it and forget it.


----------



## midtownbistro (Nov 6, 2011)

Tailgate:

Another question on your process.... are you leaving your cheese pieces in the fridge to air dry before you smoke?  Much like salmon and bacon, if you don't get that pellicle, something funky happens to the surface when you smoke...like it doesn't stick.

The only other thing I could be concerned about is what beer you are drinking  haha.

Jeff


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 7, 2011)

DOH,

Now that is something I forgot alllll about. I have not been getting that tougher skin on it. JEESH, just put a test batch in too. Oh well, at least now I now what to look for and try and correct.

Thx a million MidTownBistro

Dave


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 13, 2011)

midtownbistro said:


> Final product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Good looking cheese!
Freezer or fridge? I put mine in the fridge for 2 weeks vacuum sealed.*

*JC1947*


----------



## midtownbistro (Dec 18, 2011)

Freezer or fridge?  I have done both.  As long as you vacuum seal it, it does not seem to matter one bit.  The only problem with refrigerated cheese is you will me more likely to eat it quicker.  The problem with freezing cheese is you will smoke it again (because its more fun) then realize you have cheese still in the freezer.

One recommendation if you are going to Costco or Sams Club to buy 5lb logs of cheese is to purchase what is called a "cheese blocker".  Commercial ones are available on ebay (used) for ~$50.  New commercial ones are really expensive.  It makes blocking cheese (cutting) very easy and all your pieces come out the same size and regular.  Using a kitchen knife to cut cheese into blocks can be very dangerous and often deforms the shape as you cut.


----------



## midtownbistro (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you try the next batch yet?

I found bulk sharp cheddar cheese at Sams Club ($10 for 5lbs).


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I told Mrs. J that when I could cold smoke I wanted to do Cheese and wanted to buy a Cheese slicer....She started Laughing and yelled, "Yeah like YOU need any help CUTTING THE CHEESE!"...JJ




From what I hear no truer words have ever been spoken!

Great looking Cheese smoke!!


----------

